# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Kad sa bebom na put???

## bebeto

Molim za savjet. Moj Mihael ima 1,5 mjeseci i zanima me dali je premali za poci na put autom u kojem ce sigurno biti jedno 5-6 sati. Znam da su ove auto-sjedalice lose za kicmu i nebi htjela riskirati da mu se sto dogodi. Kad je beba dovoljno velika za jedan ovakav podhvat ???

----------


## Lu

mi smo selili kad je imao tocno mjesec i pol i taman je otprilike toliko bio u auto sjedalici...auto put zg-st  i jos nesto kilometara od starigrada do hvara.
spavao citavim putem...nije se cinio ni nezadovoljan ni nervozan. znam da nije najzdravije ali mi se cini da je svakako sigurniji vezan u tome nego da je na rukama u autu. mislim da to ni zakonski nije dozvoljeno.
ne znam kako je sa kosarom? to bi trebalo pitat rodu zaduzenu za auto sjedalice?'

----------


## Lutonjica

ne znam što bih ti rekla, ali ako krenete na put, savjetujem da često stanete po 15ak minuta i malo izvadite bebicu van iz sjedalice.
mi smo na prvi put od 4 sata išli kad je zara imala 3 mjeseca, prespavala ga je i sve je bilo ok.
idući put smo išli na more kad je imala oko 10 mjeseci - put koji bi inače trajao 3-4 sata mi smo prešli za 9 sati jer smo zbog nje morali stajati otprilike svakih pola sata: pa ju malo izvaditi van, podojiti, poigrati se, prmijeniti pelene...

----------


## anamari

I mi smo u tom dobi išli s našom bebom u Šibenik.... stavili smo ju u ravnu nosiljku na zadnje sjedalo pored mene.... . Sve je bilo super jer je prespavla skoro cijeli put... koji je trajao inače 9 sati jer je auto prokuhao  :Mad:

----------


## bb

> mi smo selili kad je imao tocno mjesec i pol i taman je otprilike toliko bio u auto sjedalici...auto put zg-st  i jos nesto kilometara od starigrada do hvara.
> spavao citavim putem...nije se cinio ni nezadovoljan ni nervozan. znam da nije najzdravije ali mi se cini da je svakako sigurniji vezan u tome nego da je na rukama u autu. mislim da to ni zakonski nije dozvoljeno.
> ne znam kako je sa kosarom? to bi trebalo pitat rodu zaduzenu za auto sjedalice?'


Kod nas je isto tako bilo, jedino je Borna imao mjesec dana i put je bio kraći (do Crikve), sve je super prošlo. :D

----------


## hildegard

Kad je Jakob imao 4 mjeseca išli smo u Graz. Prije toga smo imali nekoliko ruta VŽ-ZG. Put za Graz je prošao super, ćorkal je, ali kad smo išli natrag bilo mu je već svega dosta i htio je mamu. Kako MM ne vozi morali smo se dva puta sparkati i malo druzgati   :Love:  .

----------


## hagulkica

Mi smo ti taman u toj dobi išli na Krk, sve prošlo OK, malo smo stali, podojili se, i Tirna nastavila spavati. Možda je bolje krenuti na put predvečer,nekako je sve mirnije i vjerojatnje da će ti prespavati put.

----------


## Sanja

Uz cesce stajanje i vadjenje bebe iz sjedalice ne bi trebalo biti problema. Mi smo selili u Bec kad je Fioni bilo nesto manje od dva mjeseca, s tri i pol mjeseca smo vec bili na interkontinentalnom letu, a do sad smo streku Bec-Zagreb prosli najmanje deset puta, uz sva druga putovanja, kojih nije malo. Dakle, uz malo paznje i prilagodbu bebi sve je ok.  :Smile:

----------


## puros

i mene zanima da li mogu bemba koji će imati skoro 7 mjeseci krajem svibnja odvesti na put u zgb i to avionom iz dbk? let traje 45 min. što msilite o tome? ima li mama koje su u toj dobi letjele s bebama i ima li kakvih praktičnih savjeta da beba lakše podnese visinsku razliku i da li će imati ono zujanje u ušima koje imamo i mi odrasli kad letimo(bar ja imam svaki pu)?

----------

Puros, za uzlijetanje i slijetanje mu treba dat nešto piti i bilo bi pametno da ti je barem tada na rukama...

Klinci do dvije godine se tretiraju kao 'infant' tako da ako ne bi platila još jednu kartu mora ti bit u krilu, ja sam išla sa sjedalicom i na lijepe oči gnjavila da mi drže mjesto do mog što duže praznim pa ako se avion ne popuni... :/ 

Što se tiče puta autom mislim da je ovo što su cure rekle - češće stajanje na 10-15min, da beba 'protegne noge'...ja ove godine mislim ići na more kad se beba rodi i imam namjeru putovat kad beba bude imala malo više od dva tjedna...

----------


## puros

ma bit će mi u krilu naravno. tu je i tata i to je onda stvarno lako izdržati imati ga na rukama obzirom da let traje 45 min. anči, koliko je tvoja beba imala kad je letjela avionom?

----------


## Sanja

Puros, napisala sam u odgovoru tocno iznad tvog pitanja da smo letjeli s bebom koja je tad imala tri i pol mjeseca.

Moj savjet je da bebu za vrijeme uzlijetanja i slijetanja dojis zbog pritiska u usima, iako je Fiona jedno slijetanje mirno prespavala.  :Smile:  

Prije polijetanja cete dobiti od stjuardese dodatni pojas za bebu koji se zakaci za pojas onoga tko bebu drzi u krilu, a vjerojatno ce vam donijeti i dodatni jastuk, dekicu i slicno (barem nama jesu, no mi nismo letjeli Croatiom :/ ).

Za bebu od sedam mjeseci ponesi i nekakve igrackice.  :Smile:

----------

Puros, prvi put je letio s nekih 9 mjeseci, ali samo zato što nam se prije nije pružila prilika i nismo imali potrebe jer nas je uvijek vozio MM...

Kad je imao 7 mjeseci smo kemijali da bi išli avionom za sprovod od mog tate, ali smo iz drugih razloga otišli autom - maminim roditeljima je do njenog dolaska bilo nužno glumit da je sve u redu jer bi se previše uzrujali. Inače bi vjerojatno letjeli.

I da, kao što Sanja piše, dobit ćeš i pojas, i dekicu i jastuk za njega, tako da nemaš brige oko toga, i Croatia je stvarno uznapredovala što se tiče brige o putnicima...  :Smile:

----------


## Morwen

> Znam da su ove auto-sjedalice lose za kicmu i nebi htjela riskirati da mu se sto dogodi.


Moram priznati da se ne slažem s ovakvim razmišljanjima o autosjedalicama   :Wink:  . Ja osobno ne vjerujem da se bebi može išta više i gore dogoditi u autosjedalici nego što se događa kada je roditelji prerano stavljaju da sjedi, postavljaju ju na noge, ili forsiraju da prerano hoda, a o tome uopće ne razmišljaju.

Bebeto, mi smo od najranijih mjeseci naše curice prilično mnogo putovali. Tada smo radili velike pauze da bi se prošetali, presvukli se, podojili. Sada nam velike pauze ne trebaju. Preživjeli smo i fazu kada je intenzivno plakala kad smo je stavljali u sjedalicu i vezali. 
Sada zna da je to njezino mjesto u autu, plakanja više nema i mi bez brige putujemo kamo god trebamo :D

----------


## snorki

Évo mi smo pravi primjer cergara.  :Wink:   Edita je prvi put na 10- satno putovanje automobilom isla kada je imala tri mjeseca. Prosla je dio Njemacke, Austriju, Sloveniju, Hrvatsku, te pola BiH  :Rolling Eyes:  Mi smo stajali svakih sat vremena, izuzev ako se rasplace pa smo morali malo cesce.Sada je vec pravi putnik namjernik  :Grin:  
Mislim da bebaca moze na put cim malo ojaca. Znaci; sa neka dva mjeseca.

----------

